# 4,5,6 HP 4 Stroke Merc/'Hatsu/Nissan PM ME



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have the 6 HP model Nissan. If you have a question ask here on the forum.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> U get it running ?


Yes it runs.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I would assume yours doesn't? What's it doing, I'm sure someone could help if you asked for specific help instead of a PM...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It Runs ... Just wanted to Compare notes


----------



## jchinojosa (May 7, 2018)

6 HP Nissan rope starter slipped. Wont crank to start now. Any suggestions? Also, it takes a lot of pulls to get it warmed up and going. Almost threw my shoulder out the other day. I had some bad gas in it and burned all that stuff up and am using ethanol free fuel (tru-fuel) but it was still struggling to start up. Kept pulling to get it going and then boom rope starter slipped out of place. Any help or suggestions is appreciated


----------

